# Help



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I just lost my beautiful Audrey. There seems to be a bug infestation. Not sure if lice or mites.

What do I do? I cleans coup. Treated with powder. How Long does it take to kill them and should I quarantine them to the pen??? They're noally free range.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Can u post a pic of the bugs


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll try tomorrow. I'm so grossed out I don't want to touch the chickens!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Don't be grossed out. I know it's hard. A friend of mine bought a coop and she drove 3 hours to get this thing and when she arrived the owner said well these 33 chickens have to go with it! So she took them and added to her 11. Well the dang chickens came with all sorts of bugs and what's worse is I took a few chickens from her and integrated them into my flock.. So we thought we would buy this spray and spray each bird and dust them. We did. It took 3 hours at her house and 2 at mine. Well I hated it but the. The bugs were gone. Wear gloves. They aren't going to jump right on you. Get the dust and make a bath for them? Good luck! I hate bugs!!!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Don't be grossed out. I know it's hard. A friend of mine bought a coop and she drove 3 hours to get this thing and when she arrived the owner said well these 33 chickens have to go with it! So she took them and added to her 11. Well the dang chickens came with all sorts of bugs and what's worse is I took a few chickens from her and integrated them into my flock.. So we thought we would buy this spray and spray each bird and dust them. We did. It took 3 hours at her house and 2 at mine. Well I hated it but the. The bugs were gone. Wear gloves. They aren't going to jump right on you. Get the dust and make a bath for them? Good luck! I hate bugs!!!


Thanks. What spray did you use??


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

And can you eat the eggs after dusting?? (Washing them of course)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I used DE when my Holley got mites who thankfully had already been segregated before she showed signs of them. I even bleached the coop (it has vinyl flooring) and sprinkled DE in the corners, worked into the woodchip flooring, and into their nests. Maybe a little manic with it all since I also sprinkled it through out the run and into their spot they were taking dust baths in but by golly I wanted those nasty buggers gone too. I also worked it into the feathers of my girls.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

what i do is i give each chicken ivomec paste- its a horse wormer, a pea size bit for each bird- it will kill mites- in extreme cases i bathe them in flea dog shampoo also, powder them when dry- and of course i either bleach out the coop, roosts, any cracks in the wood- or spray it down with permithrin spray- its a constant battle


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

You can use frontline on your birds as well!

http://m.youtube.com/watch/?v=A5AS9nHoWUA&desktop_uri=/watch/?v=A5AS9nHoWUA

A video explaining how

Best of luck!


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> You can use frontline on your birds as well!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch/?v=A5AS9nHoWUA&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%2F%3Fv%3DA5AS9nHoWUA
> 
> ...


Jen,
When I click on your YouTube link it doesn't take me to a Frontline and chicken link!
Do you use dog frontline?
Drops on the chickens backs maybe?
Thanks for the response-idea. 
Regina


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...n4DYCQ&usg=AFQjCNEV1UKvgImCk6UlVV-v1f3qNaVPlg

Does this work?

You can google frontline for chickens. I have heard that it works amazing.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks so much Gen
The frontline ritual will be performed here tomorrow!
Thanks again for the prompt response!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Your welcome! Glad I could help. I would check their poop for worms as well just in case.


----------

